# Food suggestions?



## jane (Jun 28, 2011)

Jazz seems to have developed a bit of a tummy issue, have tried Skinners, CSJ, Arden Grange to no avail  Can someone suggest something that will sort him out please  Jazz is a 2yo intact male. Bascially he is regularly getting a runny bum, vet had given him a number of courses of AB but now thinks it is diet?

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sounds familiar we kept our dogs on same brand and until their stomachs settled we added fiber (quite a bit of Metamucil) to firm up the stool. It usually took us about a week sometimes 2 weeks. 
Jazz may have eaten something... I wouldn't worry unless he vomits or passes black stools.

How are U coping with an intact 2 year old? Is it difficult around people and other dogs?


----------



## Otto (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you think they get bored eating exactly the same food everyday?
L xx


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/dogs-stomach-food-and-salmonella.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/dog-food-for-very-active-vizsla.html

It might be a PH thing.

Good luck.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## jane (Jun 28, 2011)

datacan said:


> How are U coping with an intact 2 year old? Is it difficult around people and other dogs?


No he is fine  But then he does get training every day and had LOTS of early socialisation and still has regular contact with many other dogs on walks etc.

Vet thinks he has an allergy to Grains in his feed, he is being switched to a horrendously expensive prescription diet which will hopefully straighten it out.


----------



## reddogfan (Jun 4, 2011)

There are a number of good "no grain" dog foods available. We have had very good results with Innova Evo Red Meat Bites. Our 2 1/2 year old V, Jasper, has thrived on it.


----------



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

Our V likes Taste of the wild which is grain free an kinda affordable vs other options.just a suggestion


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

my 7.5 yo V bitch is so fussy apart from wanting to eat what I am eating. I have only had her for three weeks now, and she has already been tried with three different types of food, she would not eat what the previous owner was giving her. We then thought that we had found the right stuff and she will eat it ok for a couple of days and then leave it. The vet has told us that it may be that she has had enough for the exercise we are giving her etc. but we have been giving her a lot more than she was used to, especially as she seems to be tired after playing fetch, so much so that today she has just laid out at my feet all day worrying me about her demeanour. 

She only ate one satin ball, as I decided to defrost those as she would normally eat them, then I got a beef stew out and she wolfed that down, but there was no way that she was going to eat the Natures Diet Chicken and Rice I had bought. I am now thinking of a Raw Food diet, which will be hard for my wife as she is a vegetarian <lol>.

My Holly is less than 17Kg which I think is about 37 pounds, so I am trying to fatten her up a little bit as I think she could probably do with another couple of pounds on her. So I have been trying to get her to eat more than she probably should have, I am looking at feeding her about 800g of food a day which is about 1.75lb. 

I guess it could be that she is just getting too much, the other thing is time of day etc. We make her wait until myself and my wife have eaten, trying to get the Pack mentality going, but then by the time she eats it is about an hour before bed time. Is it too late and we should be feeding her as soon as we get in. See what one episode of Cesar Millan can do to ya! lol

So I am spending the day feeling like a failure instead of working cos I cannot get her to eat, and I think I have let her play fetch too long yesterday which has given her pain today, she hasn't left my side all day so I assume she still loves me.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

jane, great topic. From what I understand these dogs get allergies quite often.

Lately I am looking into prebiotics and probiotics to help out V's digestion. 
May sound strange but I take the same approach as with a fish tank. I worked very hard to establish the beneficial bacteria in the filters the fish need to survive. Once established, I hardly have to change water. I keep discus fish (pretty, but difficult).

Not sure if it helps, it worked for us:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2467.msg16107/topicseen.html#new


----------

